
Noise Protocol Framework: Crypto protocols that are simple, fast, and secure - lobo_tuerto
https://noiseprotocol.org/
======
badrabbit
34C3 talk on noise:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-kWVb81tCc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-kWVb81tCc)

